# Attachment Clutch Pulley Noise



## gunbarrel (Apr 13, 2012)

My Craftsman GT model 917-273223 has a Attachment Clutch Switch (RED switch) which the manual says is used to engage mower blades or other attachments mounted to your tractor, being that mine does not have the mower blades installed I don't see a need for it. But I recently started to hear a noise when the clutch switch is disengaged. 

When the switch is pushed in to disengage the unit the clutch pulley is not turning but I hear a noise like some pulley or bearing or ? is engaged, 
when switch is pulled out the unit runs quieter and the clutch pulley is turning. What should I be looking for to see what is causing the noise as if something is engaged. Any assistance would be appreciated
I have acquired an impact wrench and will remove the bolt from the clutch pulley but do I still need some special tool to remove the pulley from the shaft. (see pictures)


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I think you will need a 3 jaw puller, or something like that to remove the ogura clutch. The noise is most likely the slack rattling from the absence of a belt.


----------



## gunbarrel (Apr 13, 2012)

wjjones said:


> I think you will need a 3 jaw puller, or something like that to remove the ogura clutch. The noise is most likely the slack rattling from the absence of a belt.



I just so happen to have a 3 jaw puller so that should make the removal a bit easier.

The noise just recently occurred, Don't recollect hearing it previously. Is there a bearing in the clutch that could be causing the problem ?. The clutch engages and disengages properly just hear the noise when it is disengaged.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I think it would just be noise from not being used, and getting loose it does have springs, and friction disc in it. The parts could be a little loose they can be adjusted so I would think lack of use, and vibration from the tractor in use may have caused those parts get a little noisy.


----------



## gunbarrel (Apr 13, 2012)

After removing the clutch assembly I believe the bearings need replacing, In checking the cost of both bearings I decided against repairing it and will leave it off the unit seeing that it is not used. After reassembly the unit is purring like a kitten once again without any undo noise from the clutch.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it figured out.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sometimes the cost of the berings would be cheeper then a new clutch ( if needed) - i searched prices on a new clutch for my 86 GTII ( i have a spare parts GT) just in case - $400 was the cheepest from Sears - EBAY ran around $200 and up. My parts tractor was $75 (with clutch and like new deck) - what a bargain!


----------



## gunbarrel (Apr 13, 2012)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Sometimes the cost of the berings would be cheeper then a new clutch ( if needed) - i searched prices on a new clutch for my 86 GTII ( i have a spare parts GT) just in case - $400 was the cheepest from Sears - EBAY ran around $200 and up. My parts tractor was $75 (with clutch and like new deck) - what a bargain!


Thanks for the info but since I don't use the clutch I decided to just remove it. If an when I ever need it I will most likely replace the bearings at that time.


----------

